# Iron Falcons - Griffin Dropship



## Cypher871

The 40K universe derives a lot of idea's from War and Science Fiction books, films and TV series. Stuff that influenced a lot of us Grey-Beards as youngsters.

I grew up watching Thunderbirds and Space 1999...iconic shows that had a big impact on me at the age of 7. Why am I driveling on about this you may ask? Well, for as long as I have been wanting to make the Hercules Land Raider I have been wanting to make a carrier for it. After all, how else would you get it to a warzone?

Memories of Thunderbird 2 and the Eagles from Space 1999 immediately sprang to mind. Back in 1995 when I first started the concept designs for the Hercules, GW featured a metal Thunderhawk at Games Day - _'how cool would it be to have one of those carrying the Hercules'_ I thought...little realizing the (original? :nono idea FW would come up with years later.

*Does this look familiar to anyone?* (Heavy Carryall - Battle for Dune 2001)_____________FW Thunderhawk Transporter 2006

















Over the years I have toyed with various idea's that ultimately came to nothing. I read Frank Herbert's 'Dune' way back in high school and the Carryall idea has always appealed to me in much the same way as the Eagles from Space 1999 and Thunderbird2 before them...

































...and of course the excellent LAATC's from the Clone Wars.


















With all these great idea's to draw from, and the recent release of the Storm Raven, I have recently rekindled the idea of producing a carrier for the Hercules. But wait...why just for the Herc? Why not have them as multi-purpose vehicles. My Chapter has a few oddities in it already so I am thinking it won't use Thunderhawk Transporters for ferrying heavy equipment. In truth, I don't think such a heavy lift vehicle fits with the way Marines would deploy...much more likely would be this kind of 'combat drop' or the one seen in Aliens from the Marines Dropship in that film.



















*Fluff*
My idea will be to have a fleet of these Drop-Ships capable of carrying directly into battle, any of the Chapters Tanks or Dreadnoughts. I also have half an idea about them being able to transport armoured bunkers for quickly setting up 'forward operating bases' or deploying squads. Hmmm, possibilities abound :laugh:


Anyway...enough of the theory...you probably want to see what madness I have been getting up to...so without further ado, I give you...


*The Griffin Dropship*

Despite the Storm Raven being the ugliest model I have seen for a while (with maybe the exception of the Grey Knight Dreadknight :sarcastichand, the kit does have some merit for conversions.

Whilst I have roughed out some basic concept sketches (which I cannot show cos my scanner is bust) the final design, much like the Hercules, is going to evolve rather than strictly adhere to any fixed plans. I like this kind of approach to my creations and it allows me to try different approaches. As I am just getting started on this project this plog will allow you, my fellow Heretics, to chuck in any idea's you might have that I will shamelessly steal if I like them enough. :secret: :grin:


Ok, the first thing I knew I wanted was a double cockpit in the style of the Apache AH64 Helicopter. This basically involved me bastardising a perfectly good model...no going back now! :shok:



















Having cut the cockpit away I also needed to ensure the canopy was cut correctly as it would not be housing the guns or sensors from the original model.



































Using a nail file and my scalpel handle as a firm surface I carefully filed the lower canopy lip to an angle that would sit flush against the hull (parallel with the bottom of the cockpit). One thing that irritates me with the Storm Raven is that there is no entrance/exit to the cockpit. I am rectifying that with my model and will have hinges on the upper edges of each canopy to give the impression they can be lifted for ingress/egress in much the same way as a modern fighter jet does.



















The next task was to remove all the extra plastic from the outside of the cockpit so that I would essentially have an oblong with some cockpit detailing.



















Now I had to make a decision as to exactly where I wanted the cockpit in relation to the original one. Basically it would be sitting where the current turret mount is located. With trusty saw in hand, I set about chopping into the second good hull!



















I cleaned up the tool marks using some wet'n'dry fine grit paper.



















Next I measured the cockpit and transfered those markings to the upper hull ready for cutting out. I carefully cleaned up the chop marks, working closer and closer to the tolerence, test fitting the cockpit after each bit of filing till I got a nice snug fit.



































Unfortunately, one of the dangers of working late into the night is you become prone to making mistakes. I fracked it up! I had measured the length of the top plate for some bizarre reason so now I had a gap at the back of the cockpit, Grrr.  Not an insurmountable problem but irritating nonetheless.



















I positioned the cockpit where I wanted it and glued in place.



















Ok, that's where I am at photo-wise. I have actually done a bit more work since then but not had time to pull the photo's of the camera yet. Will post up some more soon.

Cheers.

*Cypher*


----------



## Djinn24

Very interesting so far, should be great.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Nice idea, should be a great project :victory:.


----------



## alasdair

Brilliant Idea. I know you will do a brilliant job!


----------



## zxyogi

Will be watching this with great interest!!

ps....loved the Clone ship dropping off the walker!!


----------



## Dakingofchaos

This pleases daking.... *resists urge to make chaos version* i love your fluff behind it, it would appear im racking up a huge rep-debt i owe you :grin:


----------



## Midge913

When I read the title for the thread I immediately felt a growing sense of anticipation. Anthor fantastic Cypher creation. Love the concept and fluff, and your progress so far makes me want to see more. Good work buddy!


----------



## Hammer49

Sounds like a great idea. Look forward to seeing more.

Though I must admit when I see the SW vehicles they always make me think of the tau vehicles.


----------



## Vaz

It takes something special to do more than kit bash a £45 model. I wish you all the best matey.


----------



## Cypher871

Thanks for the encouragement guys...more to follow soon.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I'd give you a full whack of rep just for the scale of the project you're undertaking, but I have to spread it around a bit. Brilliant concept.


----------



## ashmo

This is such a cool idea I'll be following the progress with much interest


----------



## Dies Irae

Very interesting project. May I also suggest you to take a look at the Pelican dropship from the Halo series?


----------



## Cypher871

Dies Irae said:


> Very interesting project. May I also suggest you to take a look at the Pelican dropship from the Halo series?


I've never been into Halo but I took a look as you suggested...that's kinda freaky, it's similar to what I have in mind for the Griffin though not as rounded. :shok:

Cheers.



Ok, here's a quick update...I have not done much more with the model and I am a bit despondent at the moment. As the healing process continues from my operation I find it really uncomfortable to sit and do any modeling so I am confined to reading and typing for the time being.

This is all stuff I did before my op but didn't have time to put up the photo's.

With the cockpits at a stage I was happy with I moved onto the primary hull. I knew it was far too skinny, as it stood, to look like it would have the 'grunt' to lift a Land Raider so widening it was the only real option.

As the basic shape was already ok (I do want the model to have some recognisable similarities to a Thunderhawk) I saw little benefit in re-inventing the wheel and set about measuring a Land Raider.

When one of these things hits the atmosphere it's gonna heat up. Land Raiders are not designed to withstand that kind of friction so the Griffin has to be wide enough to take the brunt of those kinds of forces. Actually, despite making the hull at least as wide as a Raider I still screwed up as I didn't take into account the damned sponsons so I will have to address that at some point...:ireful2:

Anyway, measurements of the Raider and the existing Raven hull complete I set about chopping up the rear hull plates to make one big one.



















Because of the angles of the hull sides I decided it would be easier to glue in place the correct hull floor and use plasticard strips to fill in the gaps so I cut the floor into 3 sections. What I found was that the other hull floor then quite neatly sat inside the two outer strips and would just need a little filling with my plastic filler method and maybe some plastic half-rod.



















The most annoying bit of this project so far was getting the angles right on the plasticard I used to extend the upper hull. Trial and error won out in the end though.



















And this is what it looks like at the moment. I am itching to get back to it...I will just have to be patient for the time being.


----------



## Midge913

Good progress mate! Coming along nicely. I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## zxyogi

That is gonna look very very impressive when done!!...Keep it COMING!!!
:wink:


----------



## vulcan666

this is looking amazing, cant wait to see it finished, are going to add some under slung holding clamps for the tanks and dreadnoughts? it fits either 6 dreadnoughts or two landraiders, sort of like the c14 starlifter from command and comquer.


----------



## Kreuger

Hey Cypher, one more well wish for you and the drop ship!

Kreuger


----------



## i23theone23i

What a great idea and project! Looks great... have some rep.


----------



## Cypher871

Thanks for the comments guys...and the well wishes...much appreciated.

Cy


----------



## TheReverend

Man, this is so impressive. Looking forward to seeing the finished article. Have all my rep!

Rev


----------



## Cypher871

TheReverend said:


> Man, this is so impressive. Looking forward to seeing the finished article. Have all my rep!
> 
> Rev


Cheers Rev. :grin:


Today I have been giving a bit of thought to how the Dropship will operate in atmosphere and space. You can completely suspend belief with Alien tech or advanced human tech such as anti-grav...it's completely made up so anything goes. However, looking at the design of flyers created by GW and FW for the Imperium's armies (both Guard and Astartes) they are based on current flying machines, which in turn obey certain physical laws.

If you are going to do this kind of thing you should have the fluff to explain how it works, so here is my interpretation of how I think my flyer will operate.

I am going to build the main wings from the two kits I have butchered, however, I intend to fill in the flaps on the trailing edges and remove the big silly hinges laugh: wonder which muppet thought up that design faux-pas...screw jacks are used to motor flaps and slats in and out, not hinges :laugh.

I intend to mount independently moving 'Canards' on the main hull...these will provide the pitch and roll allowing the ship to manoeuvre in atmosphere whilst the main engines will also utilise vectoring to give enhanced stability. The thrust nozzles will allow for the VTOL aspect of putting the cargo down quickly.

I also thought about how the engines will work. All the Imperium's flyers seem to have engines with intake fans which would suggest that they use oxygen or other gases to mix with a fuel component (whatever they use in the 41st Millennium) in exactly the same way a current jet engine works.

This got me thinking. How the hell does a Thunderhawk or a Storm Raven keep the engines running when they exit a planets atmosphere?

Well, here is my design.












Each Griffin has large storage tanks (located in the aft hull) that contain highly compressed liquid gas for mixing with the fuel. Whilst in space the main intake and compressors are locked. The highly pressurised gas is squirted directly into the combustion chamber with the fuel to provide the required thrust.

Once in the atmosphere of a planet the intake fan and compressors are unlocked and natural airflow does the rest. The incoming air is laser scrubbed for impurities to prevent fouling of the compressors and the gas storage tanks will self top-up. Rough, I know, but at least half-plausible I think. :laugh: I would imagine that the fuel's of the 41st Millennium would be useable with a large spread of gases, not just oxygen. Naturally the tanks would provide enough compressed gas for extended operations on moons and planets with no atmospheres.


----------



## Fallen

this looks really, really cool. cant wait to see more of it.


----------



## Justindkates

Yes, more please. Damn good modeling sir.


----------



## nistrum

totally epic project dude, really eager top see how this one turns out. i like the logic on the engine, i basically reached the same comclusion as you on the engines, the only lopgical mean to make a turbine work in a void is to use your own source of expandable gasses. also, remember that you dont need anywhere near as much air in the void to maintain speeds as your not working against friction so you could plausably only use the turbine its self for short bursts without suffering from any loss in speed, so its more plausable than you might at first think as you wouldnt need to carry a massive volume of liuquid o2 etc to maintain a solid speed. you have any other big projects like this? id love to check them out.. i like the attention to detail nice stuff


----------



## Salio

This is an intense project. Keep up the great work. I'm looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Cypher871

Thanks for the comments everyone.

I have been playing around with a few basic concepts but have narrowed the loose designs down to two formats. I am leaning much more to the revamped MKII version with the cockpits mounted at the rear of Dropship.

The engine configurations are not set in stone and I will go with what I think looks best when I come to do it for real. Instead of having the engines open I am thinking about making some intakes to give it a little bit of a sleeker design. 

I still like the original design but it 's good to have options. What do you guys think?


----------



## Varakir

I prefer number 2. Hope you can keep the updates going at this fine rate, this thread is very impressive :victory:


----------



## Djinn24

I like the wings but maybe a bit larger. Have you thought about putting the wings underslung on the wings, making them a bit longer and maintaining 1 or 2 smaller engines on top.

I like the cockpit forward design, having it in the back blocks the entire ground view if the pilot has to navigate by sight. I love where this is going tho, very well done.


----------



## Meldon

I think I prefer MKI. With the cockpits in front it looks more dropshipy..


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I like the engine layout of the second design better but agree that the cockpit looks more impressive at the front.


----------



## Midge913

I agree with the others. The cockpits look much nicer in the front. I really like the look of the quad engines though.


----------



## xenobiotic

If you're aiming for a 40k feel/look the cockpit would be better placed at the front making it look similar to the Thunder Hawk. They appear to like making vehicles from a similar chassis look in Adeptus Mechanicus. Most of the smaller imperial airborne vehicles in the 40k universe has their cockpits at the front (come to think of it I believe the Cestus Assault Ram is the only one not using that configuration(?)).


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Lookn good so far man, keep at it!


----------



## Cypher871

Thanks everyone. Y'know the more I look at it the more I think you are right about going with my original idea.

I ordered a shit-load of materials last night - tube, rod, card - I had soooo much trouble trying to source 3.2mm thick Styrene and ABS sheet. I managed to find 1 seller of ABS 3.2mm on eBay (which is coming from the States) and 1 supplier in the UK for styrene 3.2mm. it's a damned conspiracy, you just cannot get hold of the stuff :shok: Considering I need it for the wings, I hope it arrives fairly quickly.


----------



## Cypher871

Finally got around to doing some more work this evening, not much but I have completed the Canard assemblies and added the extra landing strut housings.

*Canards*

Individual tilt Canards give the Griffin it's atmospheric maneuvering capabilities (pitch and roll).

*Canard components*. Apart from the tail from the Storm Raven, the other components are all from the vehicle accessory sprue.












I cleaned and trimmed the components as necessary. Note the Space Marine body inserted into the 'inverted' turret ring.




















Had to do some seriously careful glue work so that the turret ring would still rotate :laugh:



















A few main hull shots and a Raider for size comparison. More to come soon. I am on leave this week so hope to get a good bit done.


----------



## Midge913

Looking fantastic buddy!


----------



## Cypher871

Just a small update (actually it took me ages measuring, cutting, filing etc), made some inserts to change the profile of the hull sides yesterday. 


I started by creating a template then made the actual inserts.



















Lots of test fitting and small adjustments before finally happy and gluing in place.



















My workspace seems to be getting more and more cluttered but I can't be arsed clearing it up :laugh:


----------



## Maligant

HAH! The Big Mug of Hot Beverage and the empty beer bottles make it look very similar to my own workspace at the moment, and likewise I can't be arsed to clear it up.

Your dropship is looking rad, shorter than I imagined though. Are you going to lengthen the rear?


----------



## Cypher871

Maligant said:


> HAH! The Big Mug of Hot Beverage and the empty beer bottles make it look very similar to my own workspace at the moment, and likewise I can't be arsed to clear it up.
> 
> Your dropship is looking rad, shorter than I imagined though. Are you going to lengthen the rear?


Oh God yeah, it's going to be much longer...I just plonked the Raider in the picture for a size comparison. All I have done so far is the forward hull. I have to build the spine, rear hull, engine housing and the wings yet.

I am going to use 3.2mm ABS plasticard as it is very robust. Unfortunately it seems to be about as common as 'Rocking Horse Shit' so I have had to buy it from the US...just awaiting delivery.


----------



## lunawolf

What happened with that project ??? ( THREAD NECROMANCY ! )


----------



## Khorne's Fist

lunawolf said:


> What happened with that project ???


Very good question. I had high hopes for this Cypher.


----------



## Shady ed

Where is the rest of the drop ship!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Cypher871

Never fear, this is temporarily on hold with my other projects due to lack of a workshop environment (my old garage is getting knocked down and replaced this very month...hopefully). Once I have somewhere to work again I shall resume the project.


----------



## Kreuger

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Cypher871

With the release of the new flyers for 40K I am itching to finish of my *Saracen Gunship* tutorial too...it should put those butt ugly Stormtalons to shame.


----------



## Chaosftw

I really like how the mug says "SEXY BEAST" on it. That was a nice touch.


----------



## Cypher871

Chaosftw said:


> I really like how the mug says "SEXY BEAST" on it. That was a nice touch.


:laugh: My wife bought me that...I accept no responsibility


----------

